# when do I start charging?



## maulrat (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm still pretty new to photography and I've only had a dslr since summer. My equipment is very limited; I don't even own a flash. Some friends think that I should start charging for photoshoots to fund this spendy hobby of mine but I don't feel that my photos are up to par. How do I know when I'm good enough to start charging?

Here are a few shots from my only photoshoot. It was unformal and free. My friend just wanted some family photos for Christmas cards. Any advice and comments are greatly appreciated.

*#1*
*




*

*#2*
*



*

*#3*
*



*

*#4*
*



*

*#5*
*



*


----------



## Evil Eagle (Dec 10, 2008)

You'll need more time behind the camera. Remember, they think you should start charging now, but when you are paid to do something the expectations are light years beyond what they expect for a free one.


----------



## Phranquey (Dec 10, 2008)

> *when do I start charging?*


 
When you are confident enough in yourself & your work that you don't have to ask. This is not meant to be condescending. If you're charging for your services, you need to have the presence, the product, and self confidence so that people feel they're getting what they're paying for.


----------



## eyeye (Dec 10, 2008)

I have been shooting over a year and have quite a bit of equipment (body, professional lenses, strobe, softbox, speedlight, etc).  I have just begun to ask for donations to be made to my favorite charity, but it is options.  It has gotten me even more work because there are some people who really feel uncomfortable taking your talent and skill for granted.  I guess you have to do whats right for you, but I think it is when you can deliver every time without great reservation.


----------



## maulrat (Dec 10, 2008)

eyeye said:


> I have just begun to ask for donations to be made to my favorite charity, but it is options. It has gotten me even more work because there are some people who really feel uncomfortable taking your talent and skill for granted.


 
That sounds like a good place to start.  My friend, whos family I photographed, has been showing the shots to all her friends at work.  They are asking her how much I charge because they want me to provide the same service.  After some people at a recent Thanksgiving party saw the photos I took of them in my gallery, they are asking about setting up family photoshoots with me as well.

I know that I am not even close to being ready for wedding photography; skill or equipment wise.  I just want to offset the cost of this hobby.  Perhaps shooting couples, birthday parties, amateur models, family photos, etc.  I think the donation idea is great.  Thanks Eyeye


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 10, 2008)

You seem to have a really great natural eye for posing and shooting people. You should definitely get some more experience shooting under your belt before charging, as well as investing in some more equipment. At least a nice portrait lens and external flash, like a Canon Speedlight. Also, like said before, you need to have the confidence not to ask. You'll know when you are ready...it's just one of those things. Oh and also, very important in my opinion, KNOW your camera. Even if you shoot in Aperture priority or even auto, KNOW how to shoot in manual. You can't get into a situation where you have to be "on" and not know how to deal with any given lighting situation.

PS: In pic #2, watch out cutting off limbs at the joints (ie ankles, wrists and knees!)  

EDIT: Per your last post (about people asking how much you charge), use these opportunities to gain both experience AND future clients!!


----------



## Harmony (Dec 12, 2008)

JaimeGibb said:


> PS: In pic #2, watch out cutting off limbs at the joints (ie ankles, wrists and knees!)



You mean _don't_ cut them off at the joints, right?


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 12, 2008)

Right. Watch out cutting off at the joint. Like...watch out! Don't do it!


----------



## maulrat (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah, i see where i split the subject's arm.  not exactly cut at the joint but not too far from it either.  that was a rough spot to shoot in; rugged terrain and bright background.  also, i actually had my back against a post of a wooden bridge. =p


----------



## pixeldawg (Dec 12, 2008)

You know, if people are willing to pay you for your work, more power to you! I say go for it! If you're not sure if you should charge, maybe allow them to pay you what it's worth to them. This way, you are getting something for your time, effort and cost of equipment, and they don't feel like they get fleeced. It's a win-win this way. When you get to a point that you feel that your work is worth more than you are making- consistently- then get some pricing together and charge accordingly.


----------



## craig (Dec 13, 2008)

There is no answer to this tired question. Tell us why you think people should pay for your services. Getting paid for your photography is not all that it is cracked up to be. If you have a day job just shoot for fun and call it good. If you are looking for some extra money get a second job at Starbucks.

Those are the standard and all too true responses. If you are interested in the field of photography think about raising the bar on your creativity. Get the gear you need to create your vision. When your work is really strong then YOU will know when to charge. This is a question only YOU can answer. Set some goals and meet them. Take your time and think about it.

Love & Bass


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 13, 2008)

maulrat said:


> when do I start charging?



Now.  Just don't get ahead of yourself.  Don't expect to get the big bucks.  

If nothing else, consider you're renting out your equipment for the session, and...  it comes with pickup and delivery, and an operator.

But Evil Eagle is right....  everybody LOVES your work when it's free, but the second you start charging for your work, EVERYBODY is a critic.

You need to develop your posing and lighting knowledge.  Read some books, attend some seminars.  Learn how to run a session.  This family is a peach...  all good looking with a good sense of how to dress for photography.  Will you know what to do with regular, frumpy people with no taste?  They won't all be as easy as this one.

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 13, 2008)

craig said:


> Set some goals and meet them. Take your time and think about it.



This is some of the best advice ever given.

I know it sounds simple, but you'd be amazed at how many will go out with NO PLAN.  At the very least, you need to have SOME idea of how things will go BEFORE you set out.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 13, 2008)

maulrat said:


> yeah, i see where i split the subject's arm.  not exactly cut at the joint but not too far from it either.  that was a rough spot to shoot in; rugged terrain and bright background.  also, i actually had my back against a post of a wooden bridge. =p



Actually I was talking about where you cut at the ankles in pic 2. The split of the arm isn't a huge deal. Not as distracting as a joint cut.


----------



## maulrat (Dec 13, 2008)

JaimeGibb said:


> Actually I was talking about where you cut at the ankles in pic 2.



ahh, ok.  my bad.  i didn't even notice i did that.  i remember this shot.  i was very concerned with getting their faces at a good viewable size and didn't realize i was cutting some of their feet off, LoL.  i really hate cropping because i'm so afraid of wasting pixels.  thanks for pointing that out to me. =)


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 14, 2008)

Haha, no biggie, it happens   Still good shots though!


----------



## TBAM (Dec 14, 2008)

Do what most people do.

Do the shoot and when they ask how much, casually say

"fifty bucks'll do it" or "a case of beer?"

See it more as an odd job for a mate than anything else at this point. 

Or simply do it for the benefit of building your portfolio.

Everyone wants to start their own business, and noone wants to actually work as a photographer for someone else these days. How about you apply for a few jobs in shops where they do portrait photography like "star shots", or do christmas photos one year at a Santa stand. Try and get a casual job in photography and progress from there. 

Everyone wants to be a professional photographer, but noone wants to actually work for someone else or do the leg work.

Do you feel as though your work is good enough to go to a job interview for a professional photographer position? If not, i would say you're not ready to charge for anything other than the cost to print the photos (if you print it for you friends and family).

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## notelliot (Dec 15, 2008)

there are several videos and blog posts regarding 10,000 hours. put 10,000 hours into your craft - be it photography, small engine repair, professional coffee brewer - and you'd by then have the necessary skills and experience to do something for a living. 
I take that with a grain of salt, and add that when you no longer feel it necessary to ask questions like this, you'd be ready to start charging. Basically, when you feel confident enough to take peoples' money for what ever you're doing.


----------



## Early (Dec 20, 2008)

If these will blow up to 8X10's, start charging now.  It's been my experience that laymen will pay for anything that beats their P&S's.


----------



## seth-trenda (Dec 20, 2008)

I say start making money now. why not? If people are liking your work and are asking "how much"? , that would tell me that are willing to pay. You have a great eye so start making money doing what you love. I do agree that when you start to charge the expectation is a bit higher but that can only make you a better photographer and give you the extra cash to get the equipment that you really want.  :0) I say go for it! Good luck!


----------



## stsinner (Dec 20, 2008)

I think that charging for pictures and dealing with the critiques that come from paying customers would take the fun out of it.  It turns from hobby to work..  Who wants that?


----------

